# GWT mit Hibernate und Sql Datenbank



## derProfHase (30. Dez 2011)

hi,

Ich wollt mal frage ob jemand Erfahrungen mit Hibernate+GWT gemacht hat, und ob es irgendwo gut Tutorials oder Bücher gibt.
Google hat mir sonst immer geholfen ^^ aber bei dem Thema GWT+Hibernate gibt es so gut wie keine Quellen.

Mein momentaner Stand ist, dass GWT läuft und Hibernate getrennt von GWT läuft auch.
Nur so zum zusammenfügen der Teile fehlt mir Wissen für die Konfigurationen vom Tomact / Hibernate / GWT.





Danke und ein Guten Rutsch


----------



## truesoul (30. Dez 2011)

Also hier findest du schon die Basics oder hier ein Beispiel: Using Hibernate with Google Web Toolkit (GWT) | Robert Green's DIY. Und ansonsten dürfte es dem JPA und Hibernate ähneln.


----------



## derProfHase (2. Jan 2012)

hi,

Ich hätte eine Frage zur Session von Hibernate.
Wenn ich mir aus Eclipse mit den Hibernate-Tools Klassen aus der Datenbank generieren lasse, hab ich für eine Tabelle 2 KLassen. Beispiel für Benutzer Tabelle erhalte ich Benutzer und BenutzerHome.
In der Home Klasse wird versucht die SessionFactory aus dem JNDI rauszulesen

        return (SessionFactory) new InitialContext().lookup("SessionFactory");

Welche er nicht findet ^^.
Das ganze habe ich auf einem Tomcat 7 laufen.

Was muss ich tun damit die Homeklassen für die Sql Aufrufe die SessionFactory finden?



Thx


----------

